# MXR Smart Gate



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone have the opportunity to try one of these out. Would like some feedback before I lay out the cash. 

http://www.jimdunlop.com/products/electronics/mxr/products/m135.html


----------



## ted13 (Mar 2, 2006)

I hear they are hands down the best Gate pedal. Really smooth gating. but havent used one myself. let me know if you find a good price on one i may get one too! 

Ted


----------



## blackspy (Mar 3, 2006)

I have one, I use it with my 5150 amps. Completely eliminates the whole hissing from the amp when I'm not playing. I set the switch to the mid position, and the knob clockwise just enough for it start cutting in when things get quiet.

Very solidly built, and simple to use.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blackspy said:


> I have one, I use it with my 5150 amps. Completely eliminates the whole hissing from the amp when I'm not playing. I set the switch to the mid position, and the knob clockwise just enough for it start cutting in when things get quiet.
> 
> Very solidly built, and simple to use.



Yes. I think I will have to pick one up. I hear good things. Simple, yet ver effective.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm considering picking one up also. Anyone have an idea what the street price is?


----------



## Imported_goods (Mar 4, 2006)

*ISP Decimator*

I personally disagree that the MXR Smart Gate is the best noise gate pedal out there.

I have used the MXR Smart Gate and Boss NS-2, but I got rid of both after finally getting my hands on the ISP Decimator. It's very easy to use, and totally kills any unwanted hiss without affecting tone the way the NS-2 did and, to a lesser extent, the Smart Gate.

I would really, REALLY encourage you to at least try the ISP Decimator before plunking down the cash on the MXR - which is, in all fairness, a very good noise gate, but IMO not as good as the ISP.

Just my 0.02


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Imported_goods said:


> I personally disagree that the MXR Smart Gate is the best noise gate pedal out there.
> 
> I have used the MXR Smart Gate and Boss NS-2, but I got rid of both after finally getting my hands on the ISP Decimator. It's very easy to use, and totally kills any unwanted hiss without affecting tone the way the NS-2 did and, to a lesser extent, the Smart Gate.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I'd love to try a Decimator, but finding a dealer in Newfoundland that has one in stock might be a trick! 

This is where one of the my fellow St. John's forumites is supposed to chime in & say "that shop over on (x) street has them...".


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Worth looking into all the possibilities out there I guess. I will see if I can try out these various products. See where that leads me.


----------

